# Female Golden needing rescue



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Any Rescues fosters in the area (Houston)?

Login | Facebook










Correction from prior posting. Urgent. Must be rescued no later then Friday. These 2 cuties came in together to Fort Bend animal control. Female golden and Female American Bulldog puppy. Would love for a rescue to save them....shelter says they are NICE and appears to have held them longer then the 3 day period so they must be good dogs. There is a donation donate $100 to a rescue (or 2 rescues) that can take them. 281 342-1512 to place a rescue hold.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Did you contact local Golden Retriever rescues? They are both adorable! That bulldog pup has the cutest expression on his face and is sitting so nicely and the Golden is rarring to go....


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Bumping up for these absolute cuties....:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Emailed the two I could find on google. Figured I'd post here to be safe as well. Anyone that can crosspost, etc... please do so.

Thanks.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Golden Beginnings is a good rescue in the Houston area.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

They were one of the two I found.


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

I volunteer with Golden Beginnings and I'll see what I can do! I'll keep ya'll posted!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hopefully she's get pulled soon. That bull dog puppy is precious!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Huggenkiss said:


> I volunteer with Golden Beginnings and I'll see what I can do! *I'll keep ya'll posted*!


Please do and Thanks!!!!


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

Just heard back from the rescue coordinator and they're making arrangments to pull her! So no worries this girl will have a wonderful home in no time!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Terrific news! I hope this bulldog pup gets pulled soon now!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

KatieandAngie said:


> Emailed the two I could find on google. Figured I'd post here to be safe as well. Anyone that can crosspost, etc... please do so.
> 
> Thanks.


You can always find the rescue groups, nationwide, listed here on the forum in this thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...m/12679-world-wide-golden-rescue-listing.html


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Huggenkiss said:


> Just heard back from the rescue coordinator and they're making arrangments to pull her! So no worries this girl will have a wonderful home in no time!


Execellent. Are they going to be able to keep her and the puppy together?


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

Unfortunatly they won't be taking the pit/bulldog puppy; it's a golden rescue. :uhoh: There is a hold on the golden until Sunday and then someone from the resuce will be picking her up on Monday if her owners don't claim her. Then she'll go to the vet and into Golden Beginnings program.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Huggenkiss said:


> Unfortunatly they won't be taking the pit/bulldog puppy; it's a golden rescue. :uhoh: There is a hold on the golden until Sunday and then someone from the resuce will be picking her up on Monday if her owners don't claim her. Then she'll go to the vet and into Golden Beginnings program.


Many thanks. I'm glad she's rescued  but it is a shame she won't be staying with the pup she was brought in with. Hopefully it won't be too hard on either of them.


----------

